# from Germany to Hawaii and back



## Schnupper

Hi there,
I'm new here and didn't know where to start, so hopefully it's ok to post this here. 

To start from the beginning... I'm from Germany, have been living in the US (Hawaii) for the past decade, and am now planning to move back home to Germany with my husband. Since my own move 10 years ago was pretty painless and simple I didn't expect too much trouble with this, but I quickly realized that moving together is much more complex. 

My first stumbling block was finding a way to get our things halfway around the world. We're not planning to take much, no furniture or anything big like that, but even our personal things are too much to fit in a couple of suitcases. Yet looking for international shipping companiesleft me feeling lost... so I was wondering if anyone here had any tips concerning shipping companies, especially those shipping smaller amounts, and from Hawaii (which seems to be an even bigger problem). 

I'd really appreciate any help, hints, ideas, anything! Thank you


----------

